# poulan BVM200 wont start?



## Dkimball (Sep 6, 2008)

This thing has ran great for 3-4 yrs but when it ran out of gas this summer it hasn't started again. Put a newplug in it pulled the cord a few time in a dark garage and no spark at all. I'm thinking the plug wire might have come off inside the case but I can't open the case to check. And yes I've taken out all the bolts. Any help out there????


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Are you grounding the plug when you check for spark? The plug wires are direcly soldered onto the ignition coil and just don't come off, unless you had an animal chewing on it.


----------

